# Question to women



## Ipman (Sep 11, 2012)

My wife and i have great sexlife but this one time i tried introducing a dildo and she wasnt very reseptive to say the least she says she likes the real thing.
So i resently got clone a willy kit for those dont know what that is , its a kit that lets you mold an exact copy of your penis.
Now i havent showed it to her yet but just wondering what do you women think about it because i love to see my wife not just fingering herself but actually ****ing something?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If she does not want to use a dildo, I doubt that she will be interested in one that is your 'clone'. I agree with her about the real thing.


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree as well. Nothing can replace the real thing, even if it is a mold of yours. 

You might as well show it to her and see if she's receptive, but don't be disappointed if she's not.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I love using toys during sex. A toy can be intimidating though if you are not used to using them. Have you told your wife that watching her masturbate is sexy, but that seeing her play with a toy will send you over the edge? The excitement is for you not her. Introduce it that way. She might be more receptive if she believes it is for your desire and not hers. (it's your fault she is so naughty )


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I think most women are hesitant about using a dildo. It took me a while but now I really like it, although it is not better. It is damn good though!!!!

Share your ideas with her, that it would totally heat you up to see her playing with it. Maybe when the mood strikes...just be sure that if you use it on her, go slowly, don't pound and watch the angle. It needs to be pointed up toward her belly, not down.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

For me, nothing on this earth , even a golden dildo could compare for me ... so unless it's just something YOU REALLY desire to see...cause it gets you off... the woman has spoken...
you're it- there is no comparison! That's a great place to be! 

But if she comes to understand this fetish or deep desire of yours, you can probably / hopefully talk her into getting it on with the replica for your eyes only. You could just set up a video camera of yourselves "going at it" too- her on top to get the site you want. 

Interesting question, I bet that cost a pretty penny to make. I would think that's a common request when men go off to war or work out of town on a regular basis.


----------



## Forever Me (May 20, 2013)

I love toys, and use them alone on a regular basis. It isn't the real thing (no toy is THAT good), but it's a nice time right now when we are working opposite shifts at work. For some reason though, after 15+ years together, I still don't care to use them in front of my husband. When we are together, I want HIM. If there is a toy involved I want him using it on me, or he better be doing something. He would love to just sit back and watch, but it makes me feel on display and odd. And using a new toy in front of him is crazy embarrassing. There is a bit of a learning curve on some of them, and you fumble, drop them. I like to learn them on my own at first. Suggest her trying it out alone for fun sometime, and then maybe tell her how sexy it would be to use it with her. She might just not be into it, but with time and practice, she could warm up to it.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Ipman said:


> My wife and i have great sexlife but this one time i tried introducing a dildo and she wasnt very reseptive to say the least she says she likes the real thing.
> So i resently got clone a willy kit for those dont know what that is , its a kit that lets you mold an exact copy of your penis.
> Now i havent showed it to her yet but just wondering what do you women think about it because i love to see my wife not just fingering herself but actually ****ing something?


I think is was a great idea for you to try to introduce something new, however I would not push this too far. Pun intended. 

This seems to be more about you than her right now.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

"Clone a Willy"? Just curious. How did you do this? I'm in tears laughing seeing this thing play out. 

You standing on a chair in your kitchen over the stove with a pot full of hot silicone, pants down around your ankles and a stick between your teeth plunging you manhood in this pot. I gotta know man please!


----------



## EntirelyDifferent (Nov 30, 2012)

Honestly, I love my partner's junk, I don't need a (lesser) clone. If he asked me to do something like what you would like your wife to do, I'd prefer to use something that _didn't_ look like him.

I try to accommodate his fantasies as much as I can, but that one would just be weird for me (the clone part I mean, not just the using a dildo or something).


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Why are you pushing for this when she clearly doesn't want it? Why not be over the moon that she would rather have you than a piece of rubber or plastic?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

If my SO kept trying to push something onto me that I've clearly told him I don't want, I wouldn't be very happy with him. Whether the dildo is a clone of you or not, it's still a dildo and not something your W wants.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

She want's the real thing man [ my wife also says that ] so give her the real thing!


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Here's something else to think about my man. If she's doing a dildo she may be fantasizing about the hot guy that lives in the neighborhood. (and that hot guy aint you)


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Some women don't care for dildos because they don't have orgasms that way - many women need clitoral stimulation instead in order to have an orgasm. Ask her if she might like to try a vibrator, and IF she does, then go online and look at some together so you know the kind she'd like before getting her one.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Use the toy on her while you're going down on her. That way she can feel the penetration as well as the oral stimulation. Once she cums like that, it may change her tune. 

And vibrators are better than regular dilodos.


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Is part of your desire to use a toy that you get off seeing her get off? if that's the case, have you explained it to her that way? The focus on PIV always has annoyed me; there are so many other ways to be sexual together. Dildos/toys are just accessories, not the end-all-be-all.

Is she hesitant or shame-based about sexuality in general? Might that be a part of the issue for her?


----------



## omgitselaine (Sep 5, 2013)

A dildo or vibrator would be nice but only and if only there is no one else there and its your only choice ?

Nothing can beat the " real deal " feel of PIV with a man's c**k  sorry if that sounded too umm vulgar !


----------



## notmarriedyet (Nov 10, 2012)

Vibrators and anything that vibrates irritates me. I guess I am in the HUGE minority of women who actually dislike vibrators. I prefer a dildo to a vibrator - IF I am utilizing a toy. I'm also in the minority of women who can orgasm via either PIV or clitoral. So a combo of penetration and clitoral stimulation with same said dildo works for me. Vibrating "tickles" and just annoys me. 

But as I said before, I prefer the real deal 

And, if my man showed interest in using a dildo with me, he could do whatever he wanted. If even indulge in vibrating stuff if it pleased him somehow. Not much I'm not game for.


----------



## Thebes (Apr 10, 2013)

Wish I could get my husband to let me use toys during sex. Hope she is receptive but she may not be, might not be comfortable doing that in front of you.


----------



## kimd (Oct 12, 2013)

omgitselaine said:


> A dildo or vibrator would be nice but only and if only there is no one else there and its your only choice ?
> 
> Nothing can beat the " real deal " feel of PIV with a man's c**k  sorry if that sounded too umm vulgar !


Not vulgar at all. Nothing can replace the feel of his warm firm c**k


----------

